# Strava



## Rival (Jan 19, 2011)

Anyone in socal using strava? Specifically people in the Riverside/IE area? Its pretty useful and its fun to see other people riding the same roads\climbs you are


----------



## CaliforniaPI (Sep 25, 2005)

*Riverside here*

I tried it and as it only lets you log 5 rides (for the free version) I can't justify the few bucks that it costs per month. I know it is only a few bucks but for my level of riding, I don't need it. It looks like a great idea though. By the way I was the only one logging in Riverside (at least around Hawarden hills) so I was just competing with myself.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

On Versus last weekend they were promoting free 3 months through this link. Be warned that uploading to Strava and defending your KOMs can become habit forming ...


----------



## ejr13 (Dec 14, 2006)

I really like it even though I'm not *EVER* going to be KOM. The interface is clean and the charts are bigger than most I've seen. I think the ability to overlay HR data is really nice.


----------



## lesper4 (Jul 15, 2008)

I use Bikely, I search on Mapmyride (but I dont like the new version) but i think I am going to start using ridewithGPS unless is has some crazy restriction.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

I highly recommend RidewithGPS. Not going to pay anyone a monthly fee for this type of interface./


----------

